# gheenoe overturns



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a local story of some duck hunters that overloaded their boat and did not watch the water.  This should be a lesson for all of us.

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video...&odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|featured


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes... A few years ago I also learned it's not good to anchor near the main channel in a Gladesmen.. Came within a gnat's hair of going under due to a large boat wake.
..Just not what they're made for.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

Three people with hunting gear in a highsider and going out in large chop is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Mosquito lagoon last spring:


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Howd that happen?


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> Here is a local story of some duck hunters that overloaded their boat and did not watch the water.  This should be a lesson for all of us.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video...&odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|featured



damn..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Howd that happen?


Donno, wasnt me...i just drove past it and almost hit the damn thing on the way out in the morning.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

gheenoes are basically canoes they are not meant for big water or wavy water or waves caused by bigger boats. I know a lot of guys on this site that have them and say how shallow they will go. Yep my canoe goes in about 2" but I keep in the small lakes. They are very nice boats to stalk in but have their limitations as to how many people ( 2 max) or equipment ( a sandwich ) ;D


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

small skiffs can get a little scary in some conditions. Very little freeboard. I went out Sunday by myself knowing it was going to storm and it got pretty hairy. I am not the most experienced boater and I'm not always certain about what to do in all conditions.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

1.73 a day and still pluggin' away.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Been there done that. We made a sharp turn at just above idle speed and because of the shape of the sides, it dug into the water, planed under and rolled. That was last Feb in the middle of the Indian River. Thank God I had an electric pump in the livewell that I Mcgivered into a bilge pump to refloat the Gheenoe. It took about 25 min in the water to get it refloated.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

NO PFD's OVER LOADED ... "White Caps" 

Glad they are OK


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's one sweet pontoon boat the police have. 

I wish Songify would do that video clip...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> 1.73 a day and still pluggin' away.


I must be thick can you explain 1.73 :-/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

201
1.75 Posts per day
Date Registered:
08/26/13 at 14:56:05
115 Days since joining 

:


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a Classic that's very capable but it has it's limits like any small boat. I was in a legit 2 foot following sea last weekend, got wet but never felt in danger. I run a big bilge pump too.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a lt 25 and was in 1 1/2 to 2' flowing seas on the way back to the ramp. Didn't feel in danger but also didn't like surfing in a boat in the middle of a channel. I could easily see my situation going wrong in the hands of an inexperienced captain. I sold the LT a few weeks later.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

VVVV THIS VVVV



> I have a Classic that's very capable but it has it's limits like any small boat.  I was in a legit 2 foot following sea last weekend, got wet but never felt in danger.  I run a big bilge pump too.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Howd that happen?


my guess would have something to do with that huge chunk of aluminum and steel on the back of the boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Back in highschool me and my friend took our 13 classic with a 15 evinrude about 8 miles out the inlet down the beach. We were spearfishing (freedive) and we were 130lbs each soaking wet so we weren't loaded much at all.. anyways were out there on the reef and its a perfect summer day, crystal clear water. So were out there for about 3 hours when I pop my head up cuz I thought I heard lightning. Oh yea, it was lightning.. one of them bad a $$ lookin south florida summer time thunderstorm cells heading towards shore from the gulfstream. We quickly got in the boat and started headin for the inlet. Before we made it a mile we got slammed. 25kt wind, solid 2ft plus chop whitcapping and getting pelted by needle like rain the whole way in. We had to wear our masks so we could see where we were goin.. we just pulled the plug out so it would drain (no bilge pump), and took it.
Ahh, days I will never forget


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

> VVVV THIS VVVV
> 
> 
> 
> > I have a Classic that's very capable but it has it's limits like any small boat.  I was in a legit 2 foot following sea last weekend, got wet but never felt in danger.  I run a big bilge pump too.


Oh boy....you are asking for it with comments about a LT 25 in any sort of chop. They will give you what for and basically call you a bald-face liar. Been there...done that. Then again, I am waiting for some of the loud mouths to take me up on my offer to come on down to Texas and go out in mine.
Merry Christmas
A Ghennoe a canoe? Give me a freaking break dude!!!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah that was my cousin in the video, gheenoes suck in anything other then flat water. The St. John's outside black creek has massive waves when it kicked up I have been soaked In a pathfinder bay boat riding out of there when it was Nasty, also broke 3 beams in a Lowe Jon boat when I was younger trying to head back from black creek to fruit cove. But needless to say it's the last time he will ride in a gheenoe


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Why.. back in the winter '02 we were 25 miles out of Palm Beach in our Highsider dropping our baits in 450' for swordfish when a nor'easter came up out of nowhere.. I swear it went from flat to 20 foot swells in 5 minutes. I squinted my eye and looked at my 350 lb friend in the front and said "Bubba... we better head in". We strapped our pair of 200 lb. swordfish to each side for balance, cranked up the 15 h.p. Johnson and turned into the teeth of the storm. After crashing our way across 8 foot chop and bailing continuously, we reached the mouth of the Lake Worth Inlet. I lined myself up on the north side near the pumphouse just as a 25 foot swell started feathering on the outside. I looked at Bubba, he gave me the nod and we pulled the 2 swordfish in the hull. I lined us up for the takeoff, dropped to the bottom of the wave, cranked a magnificent backside turn and ran straight out into the flat.. the Gheenoe's rails chattering like a dog passing a peach pit. We cranked the ol' Johnson up while we still had it on a plane, and motored straight to Peanut Island where we beached the Gheenoe, cleaned the fish, fed and partied with the campers, and drank beer all night.. and I never even got my hair wet.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol 25 miles out of palm beach inlet is like 3000ft not 450. But yes, I know your kidding
Fwiw I have been 15 miles out of palm beach inlet in my old micro 13', 25hp


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Why.. back in the winter '02 we were 25 miles out of Palm Beach in our Highsider dropping our baits in 450' for swordfish when a nor'easter came up out of nowhere..  I swear it went from flat to 20 foot swells in 5 minutes.  I squinted my eye and looked at my 350 lb friend in the front and said "Bubba... we better head in".  We strapped our pair of 200 lb. swordfish to each side for balance, cranked up the 15 h.p. Johnson and turned into the teeth of the storm.  After crashing our way across 8 foot chop and bailing continuously, we reached the mouth of the Lake Worth Inlet.  I lined myself up on the north side near the pumphouse just as a 25 foot swell started feathering on the outside.  I looked at Bubba, he gave me the nod and we pulled the 2 swordfish in the hull.  I lined us up for the takeoff, dropped to the bottom of the wave, cranked a magnificent backside turn and ran straight out into the flat.. the Gheenoe's rails chattering like a dog passing a peach pit.   We cranked the ol' Johnson up while we still had it on a plane, and motored straight to Peanut Island where we beached the Gheenoe, cleaned the fish, fed and partied with the campers, and drank beer all night..   and I never even got my hair wet.



When you drink beer, you must prefer Dos Equis! Stay Thirsty My Friend.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Cut Runner my friend, you are right... I meant to say 3,450 ft.

Net 30.. you are correct as well. In fact, I've had 2 or 3 of those Dos Equis tonight. 

"I don't always tell lies.. but when I do, I prefer they be large and that everyone hears them"


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I rolled my highsider at a rally last year... Just like skydiver did...Islander1225 was behind me in his when it happened... The air temp was in the 30*s.. Those Gheenoe rallies are always fun...
This is why I now have a J14....


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

" A man's got to know his limitations "

Dirty Harry


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Been there done that. We made a sharp turn at just above idle speed and because of the shape of the sides, it dug into the water, planed under and rolled. That was last Feb in the middle of the Indian River. Thank God I had an electric pump in the livewell that I Mcgivered into a bilge pump to refloat the Gheenoe. It took about 25 min in the water to get it refloated.


 Two buds did that in the ICW one winter here in SC. They thought they grabbed a mud bar. But it was on turn and under power. I think the rear corner went under. They lost everything but their life. Air temp was in the 30s. They got rescued by some crabbers. DNR couldn't get to em in their boat. I ran Noes for a decade. And never had a issue. You gotta be mindful of what you are in at all times. Sharp turns at low speed and WOT don't mix we'll in a Noe


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A gheenoe is like a small Aircraft ... You have to "Feel the craft / and be one with it" 

If you don't know what you are doing it will Bite you !

Here is a clip of a Classic being Flung around 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa91jbd6D1c

we have a guy that tosses his highsider around even harder ! ( he is here )

I Fling around a 13 footer with a 20 hp and it is Tons of fun ... just gotta know when to back out of it ...


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> A gheenoe is like a small Aircraft ... You have to "Feel the craft / and be one with it"
> 
> If you don't know what you are doing it will Bite you !
> 
> ...



i love my lo tide, but no way I could carve like that. not because of the control, but because my prop blows out, this guy have a four blade / anti cav plate or what??


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

There are a few factors that can cause blow out. Not just your prop. How high is your motor and how it is trimmed are two things to consider. I always ran a 3 blade on mine. And could carve up narrow winding creeks at a decent pace. About the only real world situation you need quick steering.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > A gheenoe is like a small Aircraft ... You have to "Feel the craft / and be one with it"
> >
> > If you don't know what you are doing it will Bite you !
> >
> ...



I have had a Gheenoe Original and a Riverhawk B-60.  Both with the three blade aluminum props that came with the engines.  I couldn't get them to blow out.  They are the best handling boats I have ever run, save some that were developed for CG homeland security ops.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I loved my B60 also. don't tell anyone on here though :-X


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Another Gheenoe rescue in the Indian River today...........

http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/two-boaters-rescued-indian-river-after-boat-capsiz/nckM4/


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

One from last month..................

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/video...&odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|featured


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I see a common thread- Highsiders/NMZ's! Haven't seen an incident yet that involved an LT. I use my NMZ strickly for small creeks and ponds after I got swamped by some drunk A-holes in a larger boat! Thank god for the bilge pump or it could have gotten real bad!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

+1 on the bilge pump. I was glad I had one when mine went over last winter.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Seems to be a trend of retarded duck hunter FUDDs too...with the occasional clueless fishermen thrown in.

White caps != continue into the middle.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I owned a highsider and got rid of it after using it for the 3rd time. gheenoes are not suitable for much besides freshwater and flats along the shoreline if it's calm. it's a canoe.


----------



## daniel4616 (Mar 26, 2012)

Man that sucks to see. Somewhat related question- What happens to an outboard after a capsize? Is it shot, or just needs to be dried out and serviced (oil changed etc)?


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I owned a highsider and got rid of it after using it for the 3rd time. gheenoes are not suitable for much besides freshwater and flats along the shoreline if it's calm. it's a canoe.


I agree with that for the 15'4" highsider and NMZ, but the LT is in a whole different class-LT is still a small boat and caution should be exercised, but that narrow transom on the 15'4" can get swamped fast!! and roll!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't call a Gheenoe a "Canoe" not by a long shot (I have owned both). They are killer little fishing boats designed to float skinny. The problem is when you still want to go fishing and the conditions are too rough. You really better have a bilge pump if you venture out.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Remember a bilge pump is not gonna save you when you get in the rough stuff, it's just not going to empty out the boat fast enough. For an occasional splash from a wave that comes over it's fine. 

Second is that if you really do get swamped, it's probably going to short out your battery and then... no voltage to run the pumps. 

Gheenoes are not self-bailing, meaning any water that comes in the boat stays in the boat until it's removed by mechanical/manual devises. Don't go in places that you could get water over the bow.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Man that sucks to see. Somewhat related question- What happens to an outboard after a capsize? Is it shot, or just needs to be dried out and serviced (oil changed etc)?


Depends on a few things. If you shut the motor down. Like pulling the safety lanyard. That should be on your wrist. You pull all the plugs, drain the carbs,change the fluids and dry it out. Had to flip a bunch of dirt bikes after failed water crossings. Back in my racing days. Had em going in minutes. Now if are one of those jackasses. That think it wont happen to you. So you dont wear a lanyard. Well when your motor sucks water at 5000rpm. It's game over. Water just doesn't compress very well. Never has. Never will.


----------

